# Urinated during hibernation



## Hermans2

Hi, please can anyone with more experience give me some advice.

I put my two tortoises into the fridge a week ago (2/01/22). When I checked one was fine but one had urinated.
Everything I have read says to wake him up. I will be at work and don't want to start the wake up process in the evening. Will he be ok until Thursday??? I have the day off and can wake him slowly and spend time watching him and bathing him etc....
How critical is the time as I can't be sure what date he weed on!!!!
Any help and advice would be greatly received 

thanks xx


----------



## SueBoyle

What substrate are you using? In soil underground nobody checks on them, but the humidity is so good that they are unlikely to urinate and if they do, hydration levels are replenished. If you are using deep soil then all will be OK, but don’t disturb them as it’s not necessary.


----------



## Hermans2

Thank you so much for your reply.
He is in the fridge, in a box with news paper.


----------



## SueBoyle

Newspaper is not good, it draws moisture away from the tortoise, just the opposite to what is needed. I’m guessing he has lost weight, so to be safe I’d end hibernation now and start again next year. If it was me, I’d put him somewhere cool until the morning then put him at room temperature prior to offering water. Thursday isn’t an option really, he needs to be up, bathing and looking at food well before then.


----------



## Hermans2

I will bring him out and do as you suggest.
Thank you so much. Hibernation is such a scary time xxxx


----------



## SueBoyle

I’d suggest you do it more naturally next year. Artificial hibernation is far more dangerous for them.


----------

